# Any 4 cylinders in here running a PTE 5857?



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

So much chat on the internet about them... anyone actually running one? What's the scoop?

Thanks


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

I am looking at one now. If I dont build the head to rev out I will go with the 5857. If I build the head and run it o 8Kish 6262 is going on. Prior setup on the car is a built 1.8L bottom, 3076R .82. 24lbs at 4100rpm. From what I heard, talking to CTS and Precision the 5857 should spool a hair sooner or right around the old turbo, but support more power. the 6262 will spool 24lbs around 4800 or so. Keep in mind I am low comp and waic with 3 feet of charge pipe total.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm running a 30r as well .63 though... and I'm starting to look at what's next for me. I just see so much chat about it.. saying it will do this and do that but I've seen little for dyno results.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

cincyTT is planning to bolt one onto a 10:1 2.0, say hey to him on audifreaks.com (under "Cincy")


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

There's a couple of others in the 1.8t section, but they don't appear to be up and running 100%. I'm torn between this and the 5557, but I'm coming from a Garrett 50 trim.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

I had one on my ABAT for 100 miles before the oil out the exhaust side ended my party. I wound up putting my old turbo on and overboosted it. So........heads getting cleaned up, pistons need ordering and turbo just came back from PTE from a 2 month warranty repair.......So far, its been a rollercoater, the sex was good while it lasted....Im eager to install this thing after my rebuild, just to see if PTE actually fixed it. :banghead:

It spooled nicer than my .57 t3t4 .63. It bolts completely up to my old turbo with no mods, even my turbo brace. 3rd and 4th gear pulls were fun and smoother than previous turbo. I was told if my supplier talked to me prior to order, he would have told me the journals are hit or miss, and the better product was the BB unit. HTH bern


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

The 5857 has been a nice upgrade from my old T25 30r setup. I will say though, If you plan on getting this unit, to get it with .48 a/r hot side. The .63 was just too damn laggy. Past 4k at 35psi this thing is banana's.



Morgan E.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

my friends volvo 850 is getting 1 installed in about 2weeks... give or take a month depending how fast the machine shop finish his block... lol :laugh: ill post it up here the results after he gets tuned:beer:


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

Placed one on my car 8/31. Its a ballbearing .63. The car had a T3 60-1 on it before hand that put down 378whp at 25psi. Current setup is the same except for the turbo. Still running an awp head. ATP log exhaust manifold, ATP downpipe to stock catback/electronic cutout. Stock intake manifold. Stock catback with a cutout. Fully built block. 630 injectors, walbro 255 inline pump. Basically built the bottom end. Car spools very quick, at 20psi I would say its probably putting more than the 60-1 did at 25. I have been extreemly happy with this turbo and cant wait to drive it every chance i get.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

What's very quickly mean? - 4200 you're seeing 20psi?


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

I just got the billet journal bearing version with a .63 hotside running on my car this past weekend and its mad nasty on the higway. It seems quite laggy to me but I have stock displacement and stock AWW small port head. Im pushing 26 psi and I barely see any boost in first gear and cant even break traction when shifting at 7000rpms (too scared to rev it out with a stock valvetrain). 2nd gear is a tad more fun and hits 26psi for a breif second, 3rd is where it gets fun but it wont hit full boost till around 4800rpms, though when it gets there...its scoots tits. The same goes for 4 and 5th. Strangely enough, I only lose traction in second gear and only for a brief period of time, and I by no means have good tires...235/40/18 general exclaim UHP's. I dont know if thats a good or bad thing, but first gear is worthless. It feels like a completely stock 1.8t with a little hint of torque just before you shift.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Stixsp11 said:


> I just got the billet journal bearing version with a .63 hotside running on my car this past weekend and its mad nasty on the higway. It seems quite laggy to me but I have stock displacement and stock AWW small port head. Im pushing 26 psi and I barely see any boost in first gear and cant even break traction when shifting at 7000rpms (too scared to rev it out with a stock valvetrain). 2nd gear is a tad more fun and hits 26psi for a breif second, 3rd is where it gets fun but it wont hit full boost till around 4800rpms, though when it gets there...its scoots tits. The same goes for 4 and 5th. Strangely enough, I only lose traction in second gear and only for a brief period of time, and I by no means have good tires...235/40/18 general exclaim UHP's. I dont know if thats a good or bad thing, but first gear is worthless. It feels like a completely stock 1.8t with a little hint of torque just before you shift.


From what I've seen and heard these turbos dont really wake up until high 20s and are even more fun in the 30s....

Still waiting to get software, new fuel system etc to really know myself.

Take this for what its worth

My friend with a Garret 57 trim T3/T4 .64AR, AWP block with rods, stock AWP head, Uni 630 wasn't happy with his set-up until he cranked the boost up to 29psi and 7.5* timing...

He drove my car, p&p AEB head, full supertech valvetrain, uni stg 1+ :banghead:, AWP block w rods, 5857 ball bearing w 82AR, 0* timing, boost limited to the wastegate spring (10psi), and he says my car pulls A LOT harder than his does in lower gears and RPMs.... 

umpkin:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

I've been eyeing one of these for my 16v, from my research it should spool about the same as my 57 trim but should be capable of about 100 more hp. I'll let you know how it goes when I get one if you don't already have one by then :beer:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

I didn't even realize this was my thread.. lol. Someone obviously bumped it up. I'm going to try the 30r one more time to see if I can get what I want out of it. I really want to keep this turbo as it spools really well and will be an awesome for the street. 

If it doesn't pan out... I have my next one picked out.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i have one. im only at a bar of boost but so far its sooner then the 35r was. but again only at one bar so i dont know what the top end really feels like yet

maybe this weekend ill turn it up and report back


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

ps it does not spool the same as a 57 trim it is def 3-400 rpms later. i have used one before and it is a couple rpm later. i am journal billet fyi tho maybe ball bearing is close to the spool of a 57trim.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Here's a quick video clip of my Mk2 with a 5857 .63a/r journal bearing @ 25psi... Full boost came in at around 4,600rpm's, I have cams and the car was tuned for a larger turbo but had to bolt up that 5857 two days before the event as I started having issues with my old PTE SC61. A 6262 billet ball bearing will be going in the engine within a couple of weeks at 35+ PSI. 

Also, I'm selling the 5857 with less than 500 miles on it and just one track event at 25psi... $700 PM if interested :thumbup:

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150098043720519

And yes, I'm a pic whore !


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

boost_addict said:


> ps it does not spool the same as a 57 trim it is def 3-400 rpms later. i have used one before and it is a couple rpm later. i am journal billet fyi tho maybe ball bearing is close to the spool of a 57trim.


That's more or less the same, plus I'll be getting some mild cams and I currently have the T3 stg 3 wheel so the spool time should be very similar once it's all said and done.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Jeebus said:


> I didn't even realize this was my thread.. lol. Someone obviously bumped it up. I'm going to try the 30r one more time to see if I can get what I want out of it. I really want to keep this turbo as it spools really well and will be an awesome for the street.
> 
> If it doesn't pan out... I have my next one picked out.


Which 30R do you have? I can't remember if it's the 76 or 71, but either way people have made 450w+ on the 3071 and 500w+ on the 3076


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

sp_golf said:


> Which 30R do you have? I can't remember if it's the 76 or 71, but either way people have made 450w+ on the 3071 and 500w+ on the 3076


Turbine
-Wheel: 60mm w/ 84 trim
-Housing: .63 ar

Compressor
-Wheel: 76.2mm w/ 56 trim
-Housing: .60 ar

I know it's possible, but I've just not had much luck. I'm hoping with my few additions that I should see 400whp at around 23-24psi on pump. I guess time will tell. I'm really hoping the smaller IC and the design of the old log manifold was holding me back. 

After this round of upgrades, there's really nothing left to make more power other then a bigger turbo.


----------

